

First Time User Experiences - josuegio
http://firsttimeux.tumblr.com/

======
stephenheron
I found this site [https://www.useronboard.com/](https://www.useronboard.com/)
to be quite a useful resource for looking at the on boarding process.

~~~
anc84
Ahahaha, and this is how I was greeted on it:
[https://i.imgur.com/YRCiRfU.png](https://i.imgur.com/YRCiRfU.png)

Do as you say or what that saying was...

~~~
wingerlang
According to your screenshot you are inside an article, on the last slide. So
that's not how it greets you on the actual website. Did you go to this url:
[https://www.useronboard.com/](https://www.useronboard.com/)?

~~~
anc84
I visited the site, clicked on Apple Music, then a lot of images flickered
around and the popup appeared. If I do it again now, it shows me a "like us on
twitter" popup instead.

~~~
wingerlang
Do you use NoScript? I just tried with that and I experience the same as you
describe.

~~~
anc84
I block third-party javascript of course. The popup's scripts worked fine.

------
danenania
Along similiar lines, my company is running an ongoing series of teardowns
that pick out user experience obstacles on well known websites. We do a pretty
rigorous analysis, both for onboarding and everything else.

So far we've done a saas product
([http://www.smoothconversion.com/blog/mouseflow-web-funnel-
te...](http://www.smoothconversion.com/blog/mouseflow-web-funnel-teardown/))
and a big media site ([http://www.smoothconversion.com/blog/everyday-health-
web-fun...](http://www.smoothconversion.com/blog/everyday-health-web-funnel-
teardown/)). More are in the pipeline.

------
juzffoo
while on onboarding is there any plugin/gem for ruby on rails that makes it
easier to create a guided on boarding ?

~~~
mtw
you mean a guided tour of the page and highlighting elements? There are a few
here [https://www.designernews.co/stories/15273-a-list-of-
product-...](https://www.designernews.co/stories/15273-a-list-of-product-tour-
plugins-for-onboarding)

------
com2kid
I'm so very sorry.

Making a good first run involving BlueTooth pairing is... a challenge to say
the least.

My team spent over 2 months trying to design a good flow. We failed. We still
meet regularly to try and improve it, but we are never sure how successful we
can be.

